
List of protologisms - BerislavLopac
https://end.translatum.gr/wiki/Dictionary:List_of_protologisms
======
writimov
Could be useful to apply machine learning or a neural net to see patterns
here. Examples: * There are many new words being generated in spacecraft
design. Conclusions: this part of engineering and science is advancing
rapidly. * The source of many new words come from patent filings. Conclusion:
a new industry is being born in the systems biology space. The trends could be
used to drive investment decisions, what to study or what type of startup to
join or found.

